# No entanto



## camachoe

¿Cuál es la mejor forma de traducir "_*no entanto*_"?
Me parece que significa "sin embargo" o "no obstante", pero no estoy seguro. El contexto no encaja del todo en la traducción que estoy haciendo. ¿Podrían ayudarme por favor?

Por ejemplo:

_A fitoterapia e outras práticas farmacológicas tradicionais têm seu uso difundido em todo o mundo. Essa ampla utilização sugere, mas não assegura, que os medicamentos tradicionais apresentam uma relação risco-benefício favorável. *No entanto,* os medicamentos tradicionais podem ser considerados como um potencial e atraente recurso terapêutico_.

La fitoterapia y otras prácticas farmacológicas tradicionales gozan de un uso extenso en todo el mundo. Esa amplia utilización sugiere, mas no asegura, que los medicamentos tradicionales presentan una relación riesgo-beneficio favorable. *Sin embargo*, los medicamentos tradicionales pueden ser considerados como un recurso terapéutico potencial y atractivo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

camachoe said:


> ¿Cuál es la mejor forma de traducir "_*no entanto*_"?
> Me parece que significa "sin embargo" o "no obstante", pero no estoy seguro. El contexto no encaja del todo en la traducción que estoy haciendo. ¿Podrían ayudarme por favor?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> _A fitoterapia e outras práticas farmacológicas tradicionais têm seu uso difundido em todo o mundo. Essa ampla utilização sugere, mas não assegura, que os medicamentos tradicionais apresentam uma relação risco-benefício favorável. *No entanto,* os medicamentos tradicionais podem ser considerados como um potencial e atraente recurso terapêutico_.
> 
> La fitoterapia y otras prácticas farmacológicas tradicionales gozan de un uso extenso en todo el mundo. Esa amplia utilización sugiere, mas no asegura, que los medicamentos tradicionales presentan una relación riesgo-beneficio favorable. *Sin embargo*, los medicamentos tradicionales pueden ser considerados como un recurso terapéutico potencial y atractivo.



Sin embargo me parece muy bueno...


----------



## amistad2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Sin embargo me parece muy bueno...


 
A mí también me parece bien.

Sds


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

É muito boa, mas há outra da que gosto também: *Con todo*.
 
_"Con todo, los medicamentos tradicionales..."._
 
Abraços.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> É muito boa, mas há outra da que gosto também: *Con todo*.
> 
> _"Con todo, los medicamentos tradicionales..."._
> 
> Abraços.


No me queda muy clara esa Giorgio.

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

coquis14 said:


> No me queda muy clara esa Giorgio.


A mí tampoco. Pienso que la mejor traducción es "sin embargo". Creo que también se podría decir "no obstante":
"_*No obstante*, los medicamentos tradicionales pueden ser considerados como un recurso terapéutico potencial y atractivo_".
¡Saludos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> No me queda muy clara esa Giorgio.
> 
> Saludos


 


Tombatossals said:


> A mí tampoco. Pienso que la mejor traducción es "sin embargo". Creo que también se podría decir "no obstante":
> "_*No obstante*, los medicamentos tradicionales pueden ser considerados como un recurso terapéutico potencial y atractivo_".
> ¡Saludos!


 
¿Nunca la vieron? Del DRAE:


> *todo*
> *con todo, con **~** eso, *o* con **~** esto.*
> *1. *locs. conjunts. No obstante, sin embargo.


 
Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

Sí, aunque personalmente casi me atrevería a decir que nunca he usado dicha locución.
La verdad es que nosotros no hemos dicho que era incorrecta, o al menos yo he querido dar esa opinión.
_Al César lo que es del César y al Drae lo que es del Drae_. 
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## macky-2000

"Sin embargo" es correcto para tu texto.


----------



## cachafaz

Por favor ¿ podríais decirme la traducción de no entanto? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Veja os posts acima do seu, duma discussão anterior.


----------



## coquis14

cachafaz said:


> Por favor ¿ podríais decirme la traducción de no entanto? Muchas gracias.


 "Sin embargo".
Sin embargo, me doy cuenta que no leíste los post de arriba.


----------



## Mangato

Tal como dicen los colegas sin embargo parece la traducción más aconsejable en la frase. Para mí no entanto parece incorporal además un matiz temporal,  como si fuese un paréntesis y a veces lo trduzco por entre tanto o en  tanto, pero tal vez sea una apreciación equivocada.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Tal como dicen los colegas sin embargo parece la traducción más aconsejable en la frase. Para mí no entanto parece incorporal además un matiz temporal, como si fuese un paréntesis y a veces lo trduzco por entre tanto o en tanto, pero tal vez sea una apreciación equivocada.


 
 Muy buena. Nunca se me había ocurrido traducirla así, a pesar de que también me daba la impresión del matiz temporal que mencionás.

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

Giorgio,

Al igual que Mangato, nunca he usado, _con todo_ como _sin embargo..._de hecho ni sabía de su existencia, gracias!!


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Tal como dicen los colegas sin embargo parece la traducción más aconsejable en la frase. Para mí no entanto parece incorporal además un matiz temporal, como si fuese un paréntesis y a veces lo trduzco por entre tanto o en tanto, pero tal vez sea una apreciación equivocada.


 
Creio que _'no entanto_' não tem esse matiz temporal em português, é só adversativo, não tem a natureza do _'en tanto'_ espanhol ou pelo menos não me ocorre nnehuma situação em que tal aconteça. '_Entretanto_' sim, tem, será o equivalente de _'entre tanto'_ ou _'en tanto_'.


----------



## pipoII

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Sin embargo me parece muy bueno...


 


camachoe said:


> ¿Cuál es la mejor forma de traducir "_*no entanto*_"?
> Me parece que significa "sin embargo" o "no obstante", pero no estoy seguro. El contexto no encaja del todo en la traducción que estoy haciendo. ¿Podrían ayudarme por favor?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> _A fitoterapia e outras práticas farmacológicas tradicionais têm seu uso difundido em todo o mundo. Essa ampla utilização sugere, mas não assegura, que os medicamentos tradicionais apresentam uma relação risco-benefício favorável. *No entanto,* os medicamentos tradicionais podem ser considerados como um potencial e atraente recurso terapêutico_.
> 
> La fitoterapia y otras prácticas farmacológicas tradicionales gozan de un uso extenso en todo el mundo. Esa amplia utilización sugiere, mas no asegura, que los medicamentos tradicionales presentan una relación riesgo-beneficio favorable. *Sin embargo*, los medicamentos tradicionales pueden ser considerados como un recurso terapéutico potencial y atractivo.


 

El uso del _sin embargo_ expresa "continuidad en la oposición" en el sentido de la frase respecto de la siguiente. Por ejemplo "Carlos es buena persona. _Sin embargo _roba". Pero no parece corresponderse con el contexto de la frase que querés traducir dado que el "mas nao assegura" no implica oposición tajante sino apenas alguna restricción. Por eso es buena la sugerencia del _Con todo_ aunque no es muy usado, al menos en la variante argentina del español. Creo que podría funcionar (..) _Aun así..... _

Saludos cordiales


----------



## FerGilmour

Desaconsejo el uso de "con todo". A nivel de estilo siempre refiriéndome al español, es una expresión de lenguaje limitado, impreciso y malsonante (recuerdo a una señora correctora editorial, con más de 50 años de profesión, sumamente estudiosa, jefa mía en una importante Editorial de Buenos Aires, que entre tantas sugerencias me decía "si ves un "Con todo", cambialo por cualquier cosa, aunque el resultado sea todavía peor"). El "sin embargo" puede ser utilizado aunque la negación no sea terminante, como bien sugiere pipoII. Muy oportuno también el "Aún así". Me atrevo a sugerir también el "Así y todo" y el "Aún así", abiertas y abarcativas. Aunque considero al "No obstante" como el ideal. "No obstante" implica que la condición A no es obstáculo para el cumplimiento de la B, sino que apenas se constituye en un obstáculo. Y un obstáculo es superable mediante el consiguiente esfuerzo, por lo cual no estamos refiriéndonos a oposiciones tajantes ni a restricciones excluyentes. Valorativa y significativamente, "No obstante" es un sabio acierto de lenguaje intermedio y literario.


----------



## sivetilla

Hola, FerGilmour:

Me ha llamado la atención tu mensaje sobre la evitación de la fórmula "Con todo". No es que la utilice con frecuencia pero creo que es perfectamente correcta (la definición del DRAE en la entrada de "todo" lo avala). Por lo menos en España no es de ningún modo una expresión imprecisa o malsonante. Y a mí me parece tan imprecisa como pueda serlo "sin embargo" o "no obstante". ¿Hay algún argumento, aparte del de la señora correctora editorial que justifique tu comentario?
Te lo digo puramente por curiosidad... Lo he comentado con un par de colegas traductores, entre ellos una argentina (veo que eres argentino) y a nadie le choca su uso.

Muchas gracias.
Núria


----------



## FerGilmour

sivetilla said:


> Hola, FerGilmour:
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención tu mensaje sobre la evitación de la fórmula "Con todo". No es que la utilice con frecuencia pero creo que es perfectamente correcta (la definición del DRAE en la entrada de "todo" lo avala). Por lo menos en España no es de ningún modo una expresión imprecisa o malsonante. Y a mí me parece tan imprecisa como pueda serlo "sin embargo" o "no obstante". ¿Hay algún argumento, aparte del de la señora correctora editorial que justifique tu comentario?
> Te lo digo puramente por curiosidad... Lo he comentado con un par de colegas traductores, entre ellos una argentina (veo que eres argentino) y a nadie le choca su uso.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> Núria



Buenas tardes, Núria.

Me parece perfectamente razonable que otros profesionales, con distintas trayectorias y diferentes experiencias y formaciones lleguen a opiniones divergentes. Porque de eso se trata, de una opinión. El DPD de la RAE equipara las tres fórmulas en su entrada acerca del uso de "todo". El factor "corrección" de las tres locuciones adversativas es indiscutible. 
Ejemplifiqué con la opinión de la dama en cuestión, por el simple hecho de haberse tratado de una referencia personal en mi carrera. Como argumento extra, puedo citar el manual de estilo interno de un importante periódico argentino en el cual me desempeñé (que ya no está en mis manos como para poder ofrecer una cita textual), el cual descarta el uso de la fórmula en posición de inicio de párrafo, sugiriendo una elección entre "no obstante" y "sin embargo"; justamente, por una cuestión de "carencia de peso expresivo". 
Me hago cargo del error de haber escrito "desaconsejo", tratándose de un asunto de gustos, opiniones y estilo; temas que no guardan estricta relación con la corrección o incorrección de una traducción. Acepte Usted y el resto de los miembros del foro mis disculpas, por favor.
Mis respetos.
Fernando


----------



## sivetilla

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Fernando. 
Como te dije, solo quería saber si había algún otro motivo que justificara tu comentario por puro interés (bien, y también para evitarlo si la justificación me parecía de peso, claro). Tampoco hace falta que te disculpes, cada uno se expresa como quiere y según el momento. ;-)
Un saludo,
Núria


----------

